# Really need someone advice



## Wirebrandon91 (Jan 6, 2014)

So I've been dealing with this fear of going crazy having schizophrenia or like psychosis for over a year now and it's been horrible I had a period of time where I thought I was almost over this fear but I've had a major setback! I can't stop obsessing over intrusive thoughts one of my thoughts now is the fear of being delusional and since I've read so much on schizophrenia I know a few examples of what delusional thoughts are for example I'll have the thought "what if everyone is out to get me" and that thought is so scary to me and I'll ask myself "do I actually believe this" and it becomes so hard to answer like it's so doubtful and so abstract I can answer no of course not but the doubt always comes back. This is just so horrible cause I feel like there's no way out like what if I think my family who I love so much is out to get me or my girlfriend it's like I'm by myself on this! I went to a psychologist last week before I had this new thought she said I suffer from ocd and obsessive thoughts and that made me feel better but now that I got this new thought it's like "what if I think she's out to get me to" this is just so bad! Can anyone please help and give me any advice I really need it right now


----------



## Big Ben (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi there

I was mis-diagnosed with schizophrenia when I was younger because I was not able to full explain the symptoms I was having correctly. I had PTSD and DPD and panic disorder. Your symptoms you describe and thoughts are the same as what myself and many others have. Can you list all of your symptoms specifically and we can compare them? This may give you assurance.

Kindest regards

Ben


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

You make your problems seem like they are beyond your control. You can't leave it alone, can you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Les mis, what kind of comment is that? I can't tell you what I really think of your post because it would get censored.


----------

